
After Coronavirus HantaVirus Spreading in China - nehagup
https://medium.com/@nehaguptag/new-virus-spreading-in-china-hantavirus-7aa12a35bc62
======
rasengan
This spreads from rat to human as opposed to human to human like coronavirus.
It is still alarming because rats are literally everywhere, but nowhere near a
pandemic level.

~~~
nehagup
Agreed!

